# Moldable cold process recipe?



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

I have been making soap for years and use one recipe that I am happy with. We use it for everything; however, it doesn't mold well. Now, this isn't an issue for me, but I'd like to make some seasonal soaps for gifts and to sell. I have read that a high tallow content makes a more moldable soap, but the quality may be compromised. Anybody got a good cold process recipe for moldable soap? I'd prefer to stay vegetable based, but any help/advice is appreciated! As for moldable, I'm talking intricate, milky way type molds.

Thanks so much!

Staci


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Milkyway molds weren't really created for CP soaps and the more intricate patterns don't like to release well at all. When I worked for a supplier, we didn't recommend them for anything other than MP.

That said, you can try putting them into the freezer and then seeing if they'll release for you. Or, try spraying with something like PAM (although I suspect a fair amount of it will reabsorb into the soap.)

Maybe someone else has had the time to perfect using molds for cp (or gotten lucky right off the get go); I'd love to hear if they have.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use individual molds for my cold process. These molds were intended for melt and pour. I coat my molds with Vaseline. If I have trouble with the mold releasing, I put it in the freezer for a while.


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks to both of you. I have a pump, olive oil sprayer that I spray the molds with, but I suspect it's just not enough. Now vaseline seems like it would do the trick! I'll also try the freezer.

Thanks again!

Staci


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

kesoaps said:


> Maybe someone else has had the time to perfect using molds for cp (or gotten lucky right off the get go); I'd love to hear if they have.


I havent had any problems using milky way molds for my cp soap until just recently! I suspect it is because I have stopped using strictly essential oils and started trying out some FOs. 
We have a horse mold that has a rope braid pattern around the edge and lately I have been having a heck of a time getting the soap out without the edges crumbling. 

I will make some EO soap again soon and see if I am correct about the cause of the problem.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

You could try rubbing them with mineral oil.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Ark,that could be. I wonder, though, if the mold now has that 'finish' eaten off with the fo? I know the mold you're talking about, DD and I used to use it all the time.


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

I had a few left from my last batch to unmold and I popped them in the freezer. WORKED FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks, guys! Now I can stick with my tried and true recipe that we like so much!

Staci


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Don't lube your molds with oils or butters that soaponify! Use Mineral oil or vaseline, or the original PAM. Using mostly veggy oils would give you plenty of time to pour, and don't go to heavy trace, pour before or as you are getting to trace. Vicki


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks, Vicki. I have noticed that by the time I get to the last molds to fill, those are the ones that are the hardest to come out clean. So, next time, I'll pour early.


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

shining said:


> Thanks to both of you. I have a pump, olive oil sprayer that I spray the molds with, but I suspect it's just not enough. Now vaseline seems like it would do the trick! I'll also try the freezer.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Staci


A friend of mine used vaseline for pvc pipes also, and she would put a sheet of wax paper, sticking to it inside the mold too. It helped a lot in removing the soap. You could just push it out.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I tried a recipe today:
coconut oil
coco butter
goat milk
lye
Fragrance oils

Make it as you would any other, but after adding the oil and lye mix, you only need to stick blend about 3-10 seconds. Add FO, then stir by hand to a light trace. Pour in molds and it should be set enough in 8 hours. Remove from molds and set aside. It is suppose to be usuable in about a week, but always better to let it age several weeks.

Mine was set within 6 hours and so far I am pleased. It is suppose to be a hard bar with lots of lather.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I find that the mineral oil/freezer combo works for tube molds - I leave them in the freezer at least several hours (it's even better if I forget and leave them there a day!), let sit out for a short time and then watch out - a couple pounds of soap hitting your foot hurts!


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a thought, if you use more water in the batch then technically after a few days in the mold it would shrink a bit and may come out easier. Of course, it will take longer to reach trace. Like I said just a thought lol.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Those Wilton Silicone muffin pans release without any lubricant. I bought three shapes and love them. The round muffin pans make a soap that is of a bigger diameter at the top; but the petal-shape and heart-shape molds seem to make a soap that is the same diameter on both sides.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

shining said:


> I have read that a high tallow content makes a more moldable soap, but the quality may be compromised.


Staci,

You could up your amount of palm oil in your recipe to make it harder if you don't want to use tallow. 

I prefer using tallow & lard because of the kinder fatty acids in it. Any soap I've tried using palm left my skin screaming for lotion


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I HATE palm I use it under protest on about 3 of my bars. Just to please then veggies out there. Though I make GM soap so it's not vegan, but I still can say "all vegetable oils". 

I was just at Otion (brambleberry) yesterday picking up 35 lbs of palm telling the manager how much I despise the stuff and he said, "what? It's a soaping staple! Makes nice hard bars!" I said "I'm a lard gal all the way and not afraid to admit it!" he laughed.

Lard makes the best soap (though I've never tried tallow!)

Bethany


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

This is good information! I was trying to stay away from palm oil for (not so well researched!) environmental reasons and now have a better reason to!


----------

